# Flank Steak



## john a (Dec 22, 2008)

*Marinated a piece of flank steak in Italian dressing, lime juice, and fresh garlic for 12 hours. Removed it from the marinade
and let it sit at room temp for an hour. A couple of minutes on the grill and it was mighty tasty. *


----------



## 007bond-jb (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks good John, How tender was it? Fork only? Could it have marinaded longer say 48hrs?


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Dec 22, 2008)

John A. said:
			
		

> *Marinated a piece of flank steak in Italian dressing, lime juice, and fresh garlic for 12 hours. Removed it from the marinade
> and let it sit at room temp for an hour. A couple of minutes on the grill and it was mighty tasty. *



John, what you have there is a flat iron steak not a flank steak. Both are great.

Mike


----------



## BayouChilehead (Dec 22, 2008)

No matter what you call it, the end result looks real good!!


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Dec 22, 2008)

BayouChilehead said:
			
		

> No matter what you call it, the end result looks real good!!


Your right, the final result looked REAl good but I hope that the place he got it from didn't label it as a flank steak to get more money from it. The market I run we charge $6.99lb for flanks and $3.49 for flat iron's.

Mike


----------



## BayouChilehead (Dec 22, 2008)

[quote="SmokinRubcom]Your right, the final result looked REAl good but I hope that the place he got it from didn't label it as a flank steak to get more money from it. The market I run we charge $6.99lb for flanks and $3.49 for flat iron's.
Mike[/quote]

That is a big difference in price, I hope they didn't charge him wrong.
Not being a butcher or meat expert, I have to ask how you can tell it looks like a flat iron and not a flank steak??


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 22, 2008)

I cant believe anybody be eager to buy flank steak for 7 bucks a pound. That stuff is about as tasteless and tough as round.  Must be a lot of rich folks with good teeth and defective tastebuds in that neighborhood Now we have had purty good luck with the Flat Iron steaks on the grill. Never have bothered to marinate one. Will give it a try..thanks for the recipe. 

bigwheel


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 22, 2008)

Ditto on "it ain't flank".

Still looks good tho!


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Dec 22, 2008)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> I cant believe anybody be eager to buy flank steak for 7 bucks a pound. That stuff is about as tasteless and tough as round.  Must be a lot of rich folks with good teeth and defective tastebuds in that neighborhood Now we have had purty good luck with the Flat Iron steaks on the grill. Never have bothered to marinate one. Will give it a try..thanks for the recipe.
> 
> bigwheel


Only thing I do with a flank is either slice it thin for fajitas or send it through the tenderizer at work and roll and cut for pinwheel steaks (actually great on the grill). At $6.99 we sell around a case a week (70lbs +)

Mike


----------



## john a (Dec 22, 2008)

Yep, dug out the wrapper and it's Flat Iron. Someone put it in with the flank steaks  and I grabbed it without looking at the label. Sure was good.


----------



## kylew3 (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks great! Who got the bacon?


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 22, 2008)

That looks great John!


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 22, 2008)

Looks great John... Fajitas are made out of a fajita"Skirt Steak" Outside or inside.. What yall are calling fajitas are actually just Tacos made out of different types of meat... There is no such thing as a chicken fajita.  I want that salad John made!!!


----------



## SmokinRubcom (Dec 22, 2008)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> Looks great John... Fajitas are made out of a fajita"Skirt Steak" Outside or inside.. What yall are calling fajitas are actually just Tacos made out of different types of meat... There is no such thing as a chicken fajita.  I want that salad John made!!!


Skirt or flanks can be made into fajita meat. Most resturants use skirts because the cost is cheaper. We dont carry skirts because there is sooo much trimming  involved to get the meat presentable for the consumer to buy.  Its not worth for us to carry.

Mike


----------



## surfinsapo (Dec 22, 2008)

SmokinRubcom said:
			
		

> surfinsapo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are missing the point...

*Etymology*




> In Spanish, fajita is the diminutive form of the word faja (IPA: /ˈfɑːhə/) which translates to "belt" or "girdle" in English. Butchers along the Texas border with Mexico used the word to refer to the diaphragm muscle of a steer. Researchers found references to Hispanic ranch hands eating this cut of beef in a tortilla with condiments as early as the 1930s but the word fajita is not known to have appeared in print until 1971, according to the Oxford English Dictionary. In a Mexican Cookery Book published in the Southwest in 1980 there is still no mention of fajitas. Newspaper advertisements for fajitas began appearing in regional newspapers in Texas in 1975.




*Skirt steak
*



> The cut is known in the U.S. as the skirt steak, and remains popular for making fajitas. In fact, many purists insist that only skirt steak can be used for making fajitas, and that the use of other meats, such as chicken, constitutes another dish altogether. Regardless, use of the word fajita has evolved from the term for a cut of beef ..




*History
*


> Condiments and tortillas.
> 
> Sonny Falcon is believed to have operated the first commercial fajita taco stand at a weeklong outdoor event in Kyle, Texas in 1969. He also went to rodeos, fairs, and outdoor festivals selling his fajita taco. An Austin reporter christened him "The Fajita King" and Falcon was able to trademark the name.


----------



## bigwheel (Dec 22, 2008)

We used to have a little Mom n Pop place up here who made the beef fajitas outta tenderized cutlets from Albertsons. They had the best non-existent chicken Fajitas in town. Took em 16 years to go outta bizness. Mamacita make tamales each Tuesday etc. They also had some very good chicken enchiladas with sour cream sauce till I bumped into that batch at the El Salvadore place the other day..I thought them other ones was best. I tried to teach em how to make cheese and onyawn Enchiladas for years. Now do you think they would listen to me? No. They just take that old hard rat cheese and melt in it tort with a few onyawns. I dont like em like that. 

bighweel


----------



## Tannehill Kid (Dec 23, 2008)

The end results look goooood.  Could  eat me a big plate of that.


----------

